# Favorite American City (besides the ones inside)



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

St. Louis
Philadelphia
Baltimore
Washington, D.C.
Pittsburgh
Portland, Maine


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

HariR said:


> Minneapolis
> San Jose
> San Diego
> Washington
> ...


lol, alright, I'm not alone!


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

hudkina said:


> I think that was the point. He took out the usual suspects to determine how the rest of the cities rank.
> 
> 1. Philadelphia
> 2. Washington
> ...


good list... I would include Atlanta too...


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

1) philadelphia
2) albany
3) providence
4) seattle
5) austin
6) houston
7) baltimore
8) tucson
9) rochester (too cold to live though)
10) buffalo (same as roc)


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

^^ Albany is WAY colder than either Buff of Roc, it just doesn't get much snow. Actually, Buff and Roc, because of the lake effect, are usually warmer than the rest of the NE, it just causes them to get more snow, it also makes theire temperatures much more comforatable in the summer and not hot as hell like it gets in NYC.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

^ there is some truth to that but it is the lake effect snow i couldn't handle. i'm from utica, btw.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Philadelphia!


----------



## waj0527 (Apr 12, 2004)

Chicago
.
.
.
.
Philly
Baltimore
Houston
Madison
Portland (MA and OR)
Washington


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

weird.... I've been to 25 states, yet I'm hard pressed to name many cities. Quite often my travels took me past urban areas in favour of natural splendour. I've been to Boston and DC, but I don't remember much about them. I was in NYC recently, but I can't vote for that.

I'll mention two cities that I've never been to, but pique my curiosity.. Philadelphia and Cleveland. Cleveland Cleveland Cleveland... I don't know what intrigues me so. And Minneapolis. 

Thats basically it. Nothing else tickles my fancy.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

waj0527 said:


> Chicago
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Portland MA? Portland Massachusetts? I think you mean Portland Maine, Maine's abbriviation is "ME"


----------



## Killadelphia (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm surprised Philly isn't on the "not allowed" list.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

New Orleans would have been at the top of this list.....

1 - Philly - historic and old school (for America at least)
2 - Las Vegas - It is tacky and I love it for it.
3 - Portland, Oregon - very nice pretty city
4 - Denver - good city with lots to do and a care free attitude
5 - Pittsburgh - a great link between the East and the Mid-West. Nice location.
6 - Washington DC - Not as nice as many European capitals but still has its good spots
7 - Minneapolis - very nice and underrated city. No thank you to its winters though.
8 - San Diego - A tad overrated I think but weather can't be beat. Better then L.A.
9 - Tampa - The metro area isn't all that but west central coast of Florida is great.
10 - Madison Wisconsin....Might be best little city in the U.S. (though Burlington and a few others could argue it)


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

^Nice mention of Madison, WI. I lived there for a while. Definitely an interesting city.


----------



## milehi (Aug 2, 2003)

Denver


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

PotatoGuy said:


> In that case.. Houston.. of the big cities.. of all cities (all sizes) I'd say Long Beach or Garden Grove or Anaheim


Dude... Those cities are in LA.


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

ReddAlert said:


> What is your favorite American city besides NYC, Chicago, L.A., Miami, Seattle, Boston, and San Francisco?
> 
> You can make a top ten if you wish.


Well, what can I say. You took all the good ones, kiddo. :tongue3: But, my top five would be the following:

- Washington DC
- Philadelphia
- New Orleands
- St. Louis
- San Diego


----------



## EuroStar (Sep 24, 2005)

After Chicago my favorite US city has to be Seattle.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

EuroStar said:


> After Chicago my favorite US city has to be Seattle.


Actually, Seattle is off limits in this thread.



ReddAlert said:


> What is your favorite American city besides NYC, Chicago, L.A., Miami, *Seattle*, Boston, and San Francisco?


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

Washington and Baltimore (I like Maryland)
Charlotte isn't bad either
I like Saint Pete too (not a big city I know but it's close to Tampa)

Plus I like most of the cities mentioned in the beginning of the thread! Been to most of them.


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

not in any order:

Houston
Providence
Philadelphia
Cincinnati
Milwaukee
Tampa
Denver
Washington
Augusta
Cleveland


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Minneapolis


----------



## movcn (Mar 6, 2005)

NO and Atlanta


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

State College, Minneapolis, San Diego, Las Vegas, New Orleans, Williamsburg, Newark, Gary


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2002)

Nice to see some people giving Providence its due.


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

Among the ones avaiable:


1) Seattle
2) San Francisco
3) New York
4) L.A.
5) Chicago
6) Boston


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Philadelphia


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Atlanta, New Orleans, San Diego


----------



## Whiked918 (Aug 13, 2005)

Oakland, berkeley


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

1. San Diego
2. Portland/Berkeley
3. San Jose/Oakland
4. Philly 
5. Minneapolis
6. Atlanta
7. Houston/Austin


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Nobody has mentioned Honolulu  I think Honolulu is definetely a very unique and interesting American City.


----------



## strandk (May 17, 2004)

Washington DC, Baltimore MD, Philadelphia PA. I love this area.


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

San Diego and Honolulu of the remaining cities, Philly too but I haven't spent much time there so I am not sure.


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

San Diego
Portland, OR
Denver
DC


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

Good Question, I say:

1. Denver
2. St. Louis
3. New Orleans (so much soul)
4. Philly
5. Minneapolis
6. D.C.


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

With all the coolest, most cosmopolitan, most cultured and economically vibrant ones stripped out, what else is there left other than conformist suburbias, cookie-cutter malls, drab industrial landscapes or provincial regional trade centers? Perhaps a few college towns?

These secondary cities may be practical places to live and raise families because of their relatively lower costs and perhaps isolation from the "wicked ways of the big city", but perhaps other than weather or natural setting (e.g., Denver with its crisp air, sunshine and the mountain setting), it's hard to say what makes one place more attractive than another. 

As long as they are not decaying and declining from their formerly glorious state and are unable to get out of the downward spiral (e.g., rust belt cities like Buffalo, NY or Detroit, MI) or have never developed sophisticated social culture despite its wealth for whatever (usually religious) reasons (like Raleigh area, NC), most other places might as well be anytown USA.


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

My ten favorites (not in order):

Portland, OR--great dwtn, vibrant neighborhoods
Philadelphia--great architecture and history, nice squares
Minneapolis--incredible parks and LAKES, nice dwtn, great neighborhoods
Denver--great parks, dwtn has some great areas
Pittsburgh--this city is rich in character, although a bit rundown
Richmond, VA--under-rated city--great homes and boulevards, plus several interesting urban neighborhoods
Madison, WI--State Street is a blast, plus two incredible lakes
Portland, ME--a mini-Boston
Washington, DC--a tourist/history nut's paradise
Boulder, CO-- its small, but their mall is great, as is the whole feel of the town, plus Boulder Canyon Creek provides an incredible link to the Mtns


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

1. Philadelphia
2. Washington
3. Denver

Followed by cities such as Minneapolis, San Diego etc...


----------



## JohnStreet (Jan 6, 2005)

Philly.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

1 Boston
2 NYC
3 San Francisco
4 Chicago


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

TO_Joe said:


> With all the coolest, most cosmopolitan, most cultured and economically vibrant ones stripped out, what else is there left other than conformist suburbias, cookie-cutter malls, drab industrial landscapes or provincial regional trade centers? Perhaps a few college towns?


such b.s. 

There are a ton of great cities besides the big ones. That was one of the reasons I created this thread. Everyone only focuses on NYC, LA, Chicago, San Fran, Boston..etc. and fails to see the other great cities. 

Minneapolis, Milwaukee, Cincinatti, San Diego, Honolulu, Anchorage, New Orleans, Memphis, Baltimore, Philly, Pittsburgh, St. Louis, Houston, Dallas, Austin,...etc. dont fit any of those categories.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

New Orleans
Philly
Washington
Las Vegas
Milwaukee
Pittsburgh
Portland
Honolulu
Minneapolis
St Louis


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

Palm Springs


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Philadelphia, Atlanta, Washington DC, Austin TX.

I'm not sure why some people chose Pittsburgh.


----------



## Plex (Sep 7, 2005)

Atlanta


----------



## atx001 (Aug 7, 2005)

In no order:

Minneapolis
Dallas
New Orleans
Baltimore
Washington D.C. 
Asheville
Houston
Providence
Austin

By the way, I enjoy most of THESE cities more than the ones that were taken out.


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

St Louis? Houston? Dallas? Atlanta? Detroit????????

I assume these are biased choices made by the ones living in those metros. . .

I'd go for 

1. New Orleans- This one should've been w/ the NY LA SF list. Unique personality!

2. Honolulu- Yeah, very touristy but very REAL as well. 

3. San Diego- California's big secret is out. . .it's beautiful here and I may be BIASED TOO!. . .but for good reason.

4. Portland- Suprislingly vibrant little city with pretty scenery.

5. Las Vegas- As tacky and fake as it is. . .it's still too fun to ignore


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> such b.s.
> 
> There are a ton of great cities besides the big ones. That was one of the reasons I created this thread. Everyone only focuses on NYC, LA, Chicago, San Fran, Boston..etc. and fails to see the other great cities.
> 
> Minneapolis, Milwaukee, Cincinatti, San Diego, Honolulu, Anchorage, New Orleans, Memphis, Baltimore, Philly, Pittsburgh, St. Louis, Houston, Dallas, Austin,...etc. dont fit any of those categories.


Perhaps you could enlighten me on what is so "great" about each of these cities. 

I have been to all of them except for Anchorage and Honolulu, and while they may be pleasant and practical places to live, few truly stand out. Here are my thoughts:

1. Austin is basically a college town -- at one point the 90s, the average age is 28 years old -- love the live music on 6th Street -- I think that is truly Austin's claim to fame 

2. Pittsburgh -- I was impressed with the preservation of the downtown architecture of the older buildings, the USX steel skyscraper, etc. The downtown isn't as run down and as deserted as Philadelphia at night, but it ain't exactly 100% pleasant and lively either -- the students at the universities help lighten the pan-handlers and homeless poor.

3. Philadelphia -- signature urban abandonment. I've visited Philly on business off and on since the late 80s -- yes, some areas of downtown have improved drastically since those days, and people are moving back into some gentrified townhouse areas towards the Liberty Bell, etc. -- but by and large, people still commute to downtown from the suburbs and then flee at 5 pm leaving the place deserted. And don't get lost either -- try driving up (or just for fun, walk up) Broadway towards Temple University at night -- it's a great experience (if you survive it). Yes, for amusement, you can always run up and down the steps like Rocky did...if you don't get mugged there (I was almost mugged just on Broadway and Market on a Sunday evening at 9 pm).

4. San Diego -- struggling to bring life back into town. La Jolla is great (it's rich, it's by the oceans with all the seals and sea lions, and you can see interesting architecture in brain trusts like the Salk Institute and the UCSD computer science building) but that ain't the city. The condo redevelopments are many but there is no street life, no neon except for that particular strip (forgot whether it is 5th or 6th street or something like that). Yeah, there's a good zoo right in the middle of the urban area -- frankly that's about it. Most of the rest is still a ghost town at night. Weather is fantastic though.

5. St. Louis -- the only place in the world where I have seen a gated community built in former grid streets. Struggling to gentrify downtown but long way to go -- the abandonment is just too great. And like other towns listed here, everyone else is moving to suburbia like upscale and car-centric Clayton

6. Minneapolis / St. Paul -- interesting Germanic architecture (with the church dome, etc.). Otherwise endless sprawl in the middle of a forest.

7. Milwaukee -- much improved since I was there at the height of urban abandonment in the late 80s. Summerfest is cool -- but crowd too homogeneous -- all young white college students between 18 - 22 in the wholeplace. Trying to rebound, I do like the Germanic architecture as well, but it has to invest $100 M+ in the Calatrava Building to attract attention -- BTW, the building was cool, but I still can't tell exactly what I was supposed to see in the exhibits inside it with the museum of industry etc.

8. Dallas -- 80s-era surreal buildings (particularly Dallas at night). Yeah, you can get to ride the horsecarts in that restaurant area not far away from the grassy knoll if Joey Greco (of that trash TV show "Cheaters") isn't having some confrontation with some cheating girlfriend -- other than that, nothing special about the area. You have to drive 20 miles from anywhere to anywhere -- the only good thing is that everyone in Texas is pedal to the metal.

9. New Orleans -- I am not going to kick it while it is down. But as the TV images show, besides the tourist-area disneylands like the French Quarters, it is a poor run down town with a grim future for many people.

10. Cincinnati -- conservative Ohio on display -- orderly corporate town, segregated as any other US city (yes, I got lost while driving -- I don't have any prejudices or fears, but the obvious is hard to ignore).

...

In the end, they are secondary cities. They have some attractions to them. They are trying to overcome social problems and economic change. But both the people and the lifestyles are basically suburban -- you don't get "downtown" Manhattan crowds by any means. Cosmopolitan diversity is not all that great -- except perhaps in the college towns. They have a long way to go. I commend them for their efforts. 

But I think it is quite a stretch to call them "America's Favourites" as if they are in the same league as the big cosmopolitan and global places.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

^ youre an asshole. Just because no one mentioned Toronto doesnt mean you have to get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sweetkisses* said:


> ^ youre an asshole. Just because no one mentioned Toronto doesnt mean you have to get your panties in a bunch.


Contrary to your assumption, I am not partial to Toronto -- I just live there -- and I have both good and bad things to say about it.

I am not trying to smear anyone, but I am just trying to put things in proper perspective.

Perhaps the truth is too much for some to bear.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

I dont give a damn what youre partial to. You made ALOT of blanket statements which is very annoying.
Youre using your bad experiences and then basing the whole place on your experience. Not cool at all.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

TO_Joe said:


> 7. Milwaukee -- much improved since I was there at the height of urban abandonment in the late 80s. Summerfest is cool -- but crowd too homogeneous -- all young white college students between 18 - 22 in the wholeplace. Trying to rebound, I do like the Germanic architecture as well, but it has to invest $100 M+ in the Calatrava Building to attract attention -- BTW, the building was cool, but I still can't tell exactly what I was supposed to see in the exhibits inside it with the museum of industry etc.
> 
> .


well at least your thoughts about Milwaukee were pretty decent.  

Speaking of Summerfest..they are trying to keep control of it by not bringing in the major rap acts they used to. Back when they had Ludacris, Snoop etc. there was fights breaking out, drugs, and all that jazz. Now they really only bring in acts like the Roots and groups that arent so gangster. They are drawing to draw in more suburbanites and 40 somethings now which really fuckin blows. The major acts are quickly becoming classic rock and country. Then again, who spends more--inner city blacks or white family from Brookfield? Not to go off on a rant here...but this whole city is on this classic rock b.s. Every radio station here either plays classic rock and 80s hair now it seems. 

That 100 million was worth it, since the Art Museum is kind of the symbol of Milwaukees rebirth. It seems that after it was built...things all started looking very positive for the city. Good reviews in both the Chicago Trib and the NY Times, a huge condo boom, and the city became more cool. However, there is still some serious issues in the inner city that all that shit wont cover up.

Anyway...glad you liked it here. :cheers:


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

mongozx said:


> St Louis? Houston? Dallas? Atlanta? Detroit????????


Why not these cities? Once you get past the stereotypical views of these cities and find the actual heart, you'll find that each can be a great place.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

hudkina said:


> Why not these cities? Once you get past the stereotypical views of these cities and find the actual heart, you'll find that each can be a great place.


I agree. Not every city can be Tokyo, NYC, or London. Just because Atlanta/Houston/Dallas arent exactly Barcelona and Detroit/St. Louis have their crime and poverty issues doesnt make them bad cities.


----------



## sd_urban (Jul 29, 2004)

TO_Joe said:


> Perhaps you could enlighten me on what is so "great" about each of these cities.
> 
> I have been to all of them except for Anchorage and Honolulu, and while they may be pleasant and practical places to live, few truly stand out. Here are my thoughts:
> 
> ...


Boy, you're a know-it-all, aren't you?


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

I like Portland, Houston, New Orleans and San Antonio.


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

sd_urban said:


> Boy, you're a know-it-all, aren't you?


I get around a lot and I call it as I see them.

I have specific and factual things to say about places. And if you care to read it, there are both positives and negatives.

I would certainly like to hear about your experiences and specific points about what you like / don't like / find special about these places in comparison. Show me places (bars, museums, restaurants, parks, shops etc.) that are interesting and unique so that when I next visit there, I can drop by and see it for myself and form my own opinions.

Lists don't do anything for me -- they end up just being the popularity flag-waving contests about hometown pride -- and some people just get sensitive and huffy when they receive less than ass-kissing compliments about their hometown. Sorry man -- that's just propaganda and ignorance.

Of course not every place in the world can be world financial and cultural centers with millions of tourists and miles of neon lights. Some small, lesser known places can have things that are interesting -- I've listed some of the ones that I've found that I think are truly unique like 6th street in Austin, the Calatrava building and bridge in Milwaukee and its effects on redevelopment, etc. North America does not have a long uninterrupted cultural history that is incorporated in the present -- so you will not get unique places like Bologna, Italy, or Kyoto and Kanazawa, Japan, or even Morelia, Mexico. 

Further, a lot of the cities listed are in the rust belt and have been suffering from decline -- it's quite sad actually because I have talked to older people who remember how cool and lively Detroit used to be before the riots and subsequent economic decay and I know that Buffalo, NY had the first skyscrapers (torn down) and still has an interesting collection of art at the Victoria & Albert museum but is surrounded by stagnation and decay. Some are on the rebound, visibly so -- Milwaukee, Pittsburgh -- others like St. Louis and Philadelphia are trying but the scale of the changes required will take a lot more time and money to work out.

The other group of cities mentioned are new "sunshine" cities in the South and West that have grown dramatically over the past 40 years on the sprawling car-centered chain-store suburban model. That is why I criticize these as all being "anytown USA" -- wherever I go, it seems like the same bloody restaurant and hotel chains serving the same shit selling the same products -- I actually try to look hard for something unique, local and different, and I am frequently disappointed.

One suggestion perhaps is you change the title of this thread to "What is unique about your hometown / secondary cities"? Frankly, I think that is what you are trying to express.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

You make some good honest points....I got to give you that. 

I agree that people can get to over defensive when someone criticizes their city.


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> You make some good honest points....I got to give you that.
> 
> I agree that people can get to over defensive when someone criticizes their city.


Thanks. Cheers.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

I just dont like when people make blanket statements. Thats just me.


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

mongozx said:


> St Louis? Houston? Dallas? Atlanta? Detroit????????
> 
> I assume these are biased choices made by the ones living in those metros. . .


I don't live nor have I ever lived in any of those cities. While I have no intention of defending St Louis or Detroit, I do take issue with your dismisal of Houston and Atlanta. 

Obviously these cities are not like Madrid or Chicago, but they still hold up on their own. Atlanta has the largest number of historically black colleges in the USA, is the birthplace of America's civil rights movement, home to Martin Luther King Jr and John Lewis. According to the following news article, it is also a large magnet for blacks and gays: http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/metro/atlanta/0204/22mecca.html

_ According to the 2000 census, Atlanta ranked third among cities with a population of more than 100,000 in the number of same-sex households, behind San Francisco and Seattle. It ranked second in the number of African-American same-sex households, behind only the Washington-Baltimore metropolitan area. _


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Read the first post for ppl who mentioned nYC, LA, and Miami.

For me, it's probably Vancouver. 

And what's with people digging up ancient threads up."

Vancouver was in Canada last time I checked.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

US cities:

San Diego, Las Vegas, Honolulu, Baltimore, Washington, San Francisco, Houston, Dallas, Atlanta and Seattle.


----------



## LAsam (Mar 12, 2007)

No love for Columbus, Ohio on this thread? I'll through my vote in for it then!


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

What's the reason to lift a three year old thread?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Atlanta.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

philadweller said:


> "Read the first post for ppl who mentioned nYC, LA, and Miami.
> 
> For me, it's probably Vancouver.
> 
> ...


Vancouver is on the American continent. The member should have been more specific. To people outside the US and Canada, America means the New World. Who ever said Vancouver had every right to pick it. The US is just one nation in America. It's only citizens of the US and Canada who have been brought up to accept the US only definition of the word. If you post in a World Forum, you have to expect answers like Vancouver, Buenos Aires, or Havana.

Look at what USA means. It is the United States of the continent of America. It says it right there. Panama. Where does that derive from? Pan-America: the country that joins the American continent together! Montreal based brewer, Molson, is the oldest brewer in America, but wasn't permitted to market itself that way in the USA. It's ridiculous really. 

One country doesn't get to claim the name of the entire continent for itself. The US created the problem by calling themselves America. We're just all going to have to accept the confusion that has resulted from that bad decision.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Well if that is the case the first question should have been waht is your favorite American city besides "Toronto, New York City and Buenos Aires?" ble bleh bleh....


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

isaidso said:


> New York City


Don't resurrect 3 years old threads breaking the Citytalk rules please

Next time it'll be the brig


----------

